

Dion Almaer: The rise and fall of webOS is an epic tale; webOS != Web OS - bokchoi
http://almaer.com/blog/the-rise-and-fall-of-webos-is-an-epic-tale-webos-web-os

======
username3
The title should say webOS != Web OS.

~~~
bokchoi
Not sure how that happened.

